# [SOLVED]Xsane permissions problem under udev

## ShadowHawkBV

I'm running a pure udev system.  I have a usb printer/scanner hooked up(Printer works with cups for the user).  I've put my user in the scanner group and verified that it exists in groups.  I've chmod'd the /proc/bus/usb/<scanner> to 0660.  I've even considered sacrificing small fur bearing animals.  Nothing has worked.

Here's my emerge info

```
Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  9 2005, 22:08:19)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.ualberta.ca/pub/unix/Linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca/ ftp://gentoo.agsn.ca/ http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/ ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr crypt cups curl dbus divx4linux doc dvd dvdr eds esd f77 fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jp2 jpeg libwww lzw lzw-tiff mozilla mp3 ncurses nls nocd nptl offensive oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre perl png python qt readline samba scanner sdl ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xml xml2 xmms xpm xrandr xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

And the users groups 

```
groups

wheel audio cdrom games cdrw users scanner stats
```

And the lsusb

```
 lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 012: ID 04f9:0111 Brother Industries, Ltd MFC 6800

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c030 Logitech, Inc. iFeel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Here's the pre accepting licence lsof of xsane:

```
 

ps -ef | grep xsane

bvance    6452     1  0 18:07 ?        00:00:00 xsane

root      6514 25471  0 18:09 pts/2    00:00:00 grep xsane

root@ShadowAerie init.d # lsof -p 6452

COMMAND  PID   USER   FD   TYPE             DEVICE    SIZE     NODE NAME

xsane   6452 bvance  cwd    DIR                9,2   73728     4096 /home/bvance

xsane   6452 bvance  rtd    DIR                9,1    4096        2 /

xsane   6452 bvance  txt    REG                9,1  564464    75107 /usr/bin/xsane

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   92552    90162 /lib/ld-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   24176    44061 /usr/lib/libsane.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   85376    90206 /lib/libnsl-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  575632   607442 /lib/tls/libm-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  138912    41147 /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  120968    42841 /usr/lib/libgphoto2.so.2.0.3

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   11480    90184 /lib/libdl-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   50776    42232 /usr/lib/libgimpui-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  867416    42592 /usr/lib/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  146368    44095 /usr/lib/libgimp-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   20720    42228 /usr/lib/libgimpmath-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   31880    41411 /usr/lib/libgimpcolor-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   42944    44881 /usr/lib/libgimpbase-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1 3220320    42424 /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  538840    41600 /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  136504    42101 /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.800.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   95656    42428 /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   21560    43747 /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   50944    43743 /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  269080    43609 /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  278264    43605 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   12376    42414 /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  561920    42279 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  223968    41332 /usr/lib/libpng.so.3.1.2.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  349784    42033 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7.1

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   78080    90721 /lib/libz.so.1.2.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1 1270208   607435 /lib/tls/libc-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   33312    42270 /usr/lib/libusb-0.1.4.4.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   28408    42866 /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so.0.5.1

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   85264    42355 /usr/lib/libexif.so.9.1.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   18432    44885 /usr/lib/libgimpmodule-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1 1035723    42040 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   17118    44230 /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   41803    43335 /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   12349    43625 /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   97124    43297 /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  601176    42619 /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.7

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  202896    41934 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   49577    42898 /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   42473    44234 /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.2.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   84603    43262 /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  173504    43613 /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  912624   553738 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.3

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   48984   553732 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libgcc_s.so.1

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  142752    41059 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   17132    53310 /usr/lib/X11/locale/lib64/common/xlcDef.so.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   21546   102766 /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   32120    90213 /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   40744    90746 /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   44608    92950 /lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   10488   102905 /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  128816   310709 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libsmooth.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   52136    81653 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

xsane   6452 bvance  DEL    REG                0,6         18448409 /SYSV00000000

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   65932   412042 /usr/share/fonts/TTF/Vera.ttf

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1    9944   508734 /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

xsane   6452 bvance    0r   CHR                1,3             2852 /dev/null

xsane   6452 bvance    1w  FIFO                0,7          1346140 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    2w  FIFO                0,7          1346140 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    3r  FIFO                0,7          1586839 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    4w  FIFO                0,7          1586839 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    5u  unix 0x0000010019c26040          1586842 socket
```

and after accepting licence and getting the can't find the scanner:

```
lsof -p 6452

COMMAND  PID   USER   FD   TYPE             DEVICE    SIZE     NODE NAME

xsane   6452 bvance  cwd    DIR                9,2   73728     4096 /home/bvance

xsane   6452 bvance  rtd    DIR                9,1    4096        2 /

xsane   6452 bvance  txt    REG                9,1  564464    75107 /usr/bin/xsane

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   92552    90162 /lib/ld-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   24176    44061 /usr/lib/libsane.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   85376    90206 /lib/libnsl-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  575632   607442 /lib/tls/libm-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  138912    41147 /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  120968    42841 /usr/lib/libgphoto2.so.2.0.3

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   11480    90184 /lib/libdl-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   50776    42232 /usr/lib/libgimpui-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  867416    42592 /usr/lib/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  146368    44095 /usr/lib/libgimp-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   20720    42228 /usr/lib/libgimpmath-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   31880    41411 /usr/lib/libgimpcolor-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   42944    44881 /usr/lib/libgimpbase-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1 3220320    42424 /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  538840    41600 /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  136504    42101 /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.800.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   95656    42428 /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   21560    43747 /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   50944    43743 /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  269080    43609 /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  278264    43605 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   12376    42414 /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  561920    42279 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  223968    41332 /usr/lib/libpng.so.3.1.2.8

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  349784    42033 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7.1

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   78080    90721 /lib/libz.so.1.2.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1 1270208   607435 /lib/tls/libc-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   33312    42270 /usr/lib/libusb-0.1.4.4.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   28408    42866 /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so.0.5.1

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   85264    42355 /usr/lib/libexif.so.9.1.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   18432    44885 /usr/lib/libgimpmodule-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1 1035723    42040 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   17118    44230 /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   41803    43335 /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   12349    43625 /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   97124    43297 /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  601176    42619 /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.7

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  202896    41934 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   49577    42898 /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   42473    44234 /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.2.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   84603    43262 /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  173504    43613 /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  912624   553738 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.3

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   48984   553732 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libgcc_s.so.1

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  142752    41059 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   17132    53310 /usr/lib/X11/locale/lib64/common/xlcDef.so.2

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   21546   102766 /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   32120    90213 /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   40744    90746 /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   44608    92950 /lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   10488   102905 /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  128816   310709 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libsmooth.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   52136    81653 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

xsane   6452 bvance  DEL    REG                0,6         18448409 /SYSV00000000

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   65932   412042 /usr/share/fonts/TTF/Vera.ttf

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1    9944   508734 /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   53552   369451 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-niash.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   29400   369660 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-v4l.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   63080   369386 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-umax1220u.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  153184   369382 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-umax.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  100616   369656 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-u12.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   53856   369651 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-teco3.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   63104   369650 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-teco2.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   54240   369646 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-teco1.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   46160   369487 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-tamarack.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   54560   369639 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sp15c.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  110296   369637 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-snapscan.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   41504   369479 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sm3600.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   75688   369475 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sharp.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   53712   369471 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sceptre.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   45408   369636 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-s9036.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   50840   369633 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-ricoh.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   36648   369466 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-qcam.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  172280   369459 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-plustek.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   74872   369455 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-pie.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   66720   369443 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-nec.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  149408   369439 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-mustek_usb.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  133376   369431 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-mustek.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  121112   369427 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-microtek2.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   86624   369626 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-microtek.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   58552   369625 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-matsushita.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   53312   369374 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-ma1509.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   53952   369622 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-leo.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   53720   369368 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-ibm.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   48968   369364 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp5400.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  165648   369360 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  124320   369620 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-gt68xx.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  117736   369615 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-fujitsu.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  105560   369352 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epson.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   45488   369614 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-dmc.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   74616   369523 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-coolscan2.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   79248   369519 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-coolscan.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   55768   369420 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-canon630u.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   92352   369347 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-canon.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   38072   369512 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-brother.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   83440   369507 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-bh.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   26144   369417 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-as6e.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   82448   369413 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-artec_eplus48u.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   71184   369411 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-artec.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1  111112   369503 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-avision.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   58664   369407 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-apple.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   53984   369403 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-agfafocus.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   46384   369396 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-abaton.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance  mem    REG                9,1   49544   369447 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-net.so.1.0.14

xsane   6452 bvance    0r   CHR                1,3             2852 /dev/null

xsane   6452 bvance    1w  FIFO                0,7          1346140 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    2w  FIFO                0,7          1346140 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    3r  FIFO                0,7          1586839 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    4w  FIFO                0,7          1586839 pipe

xsane   6452 bvance    5u  unix 0x0000010019c26040          1586842 socket

xsane   6452 bvance    6r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance    7r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance    8r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance    9r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   10r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   11r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   12r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   13r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   14r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   15r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   16r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   17r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   18r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   19r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   20r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   21r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   22r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   23r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   24r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   25r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   26r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   27r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   28r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   29r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   30r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   31r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   32r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   33r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   34r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   35r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   36r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   37r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   38r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   39r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6452 bvance   40r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6452 bvance   41r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

```

As the root user:

```
COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE             DEVICE    SIZE     NODE NAME

xsane   6729 root  cwd    DIR                9,2   73728     4096 /home/bvance

xsane   6729 root  rtd    DIR                9,1    4096        2 /

xsane   6729 root  txt    REG                9,1  564464    75107 /usr/bin/xsane

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   92552    90162 /lib/ld-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   24176    44061 /usr/lib/libsane.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   85376    90206 /lib/libnsl-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  575632   607442 /lib/tls/libm-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  138912    41147 /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  120968    42841 /usr/lib/libgphoto2.so.2.0.3

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   11480    90184 /lib/libdl-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   50776    42232 /usr/lib/libgimpui-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  867416    42592 /usr/lib/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  146368    44095 /usr/lib/libgimp-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   20720    42228 /usr/lib/libgimpmath-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   31880    41411 /usr/lib/libgimpcolor-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   42944    44881 /usr/lib/libgimpbase-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1 3220320    42424 /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  538840    41600 /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  136504    42101 /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.800.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   95656    42428 /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.400.13

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   21560    43747 /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   50944    43743 /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  269080    43609 /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  278264    43605 /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   12376    42414 /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  561920    42279 /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.400.8

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  223968    41332 /usr/lib/libpng.so.3.1.2.8

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  349784    42033 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7.1

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   78080    90721 /lib/libz.so.1.2.2

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1 1270208   607435 /lib/tls/libc-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   33312    42270 /usr/lib/libusb-0.1.4.4.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   28408    42866 /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port.so.0.5.1

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   85264    42355 /usr/lib/libexif.so.9.1.2

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   18432    44885 /usr/lib/libgimpmodule-2.0.so.0.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1 1035723    42040 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   17118    44230 /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   41803    43335 /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   12349    43625 /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   97124    43297 /usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  601176    42619 /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.7

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  202896    41934 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   49577    42898 /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   42473    44234 /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.2.2

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   84603    43262 /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  173504    43613 /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.600.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  912624   553738 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.3

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   48984   553732 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libgcc_s.so.1

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  142752    41059 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   17132    53310 /usr/lib/X11/locale/lib64/common/xlcDef.so.2

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   21546   102766 /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   32120    90213 /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   40744    90746 /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   44608    92950 /lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   10488   102905 /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  128816   310709 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libsmooth.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   52136    81653 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

xsane   6729 root  DEL    REG                0,6         18546714 /SYSV00000000

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1    9944   508734 /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   65932   412042 /usr/share/fonts/TTF/Vera.ttf

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   53552   369451 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-niash.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   29400   369660 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-v4l.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   63080   369386 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-umax1220u.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  153184   369382 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-umax.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  100616   369656 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-u12.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   53856   369651 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-teco3.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   63104   369650 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-teco2.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   54240   369646 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-teco1.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   46160   369487 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-tamarack.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   54560   369639 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sp15c.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  110296   369637 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-snapscan.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   41504   369479 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sm3600.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   75688   369475 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sharp.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   53712   369471 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-sceptre.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   45408   369636 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-s9036.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   50840   369633 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-ricoh.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   36648   369466 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-qcam.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  172280   369459 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-plustek.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   74872   369455 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-pie.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   66720   369443 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-nec.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  149408   369439 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-mustek_usb.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  133376   369431 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-mustek.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  121112   369427 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-microtek2.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   86624   369626 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-microtek.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   58552   369625 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-matsushita.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   53312   369374 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-ma1509.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   53952   369622 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-leo.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   53720   369368 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-ibm.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   48968   369364 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp5400.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  165648   369360 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  124320   369620 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-gt68xx.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  117736   369615 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-fujitsu.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  105560   369352 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epson.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   45488   369614 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-dmc.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   74616   369523 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-coolscan2.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   79248   369519 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-coolscan.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   55768   369420 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-canon630u.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   92352   369347 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-canon.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   38072   369512 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-brother.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   83440   369507 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-bh.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   26144   369417 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-as6e.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   82448   369413 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-artec_eplus48u.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   71184   369411 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-artec.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1  111112   369503 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-avision.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   58664   369407 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-apple.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   53984   369403 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-agfafocus.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   46384   369396 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-abaton.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  mem    REG                9,1   49544   369447 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-net.so.1.0.14

xsane   6729 root  DEL    REG                0,6         18579483 /SYSV00000000

xsane   6729 root    0u   CHR              136,4                6 /dev/pts/4

xsane   6729 root    1u   CHR              136,4                6 /dev/pts/4

xsane   6729 root    2u   CHR              136,4                6 /dev/pts/4

xsane   6729 root    3r  FIFO                0,7          1588101 pipe

xsane   6729 root    4w  FIFO                0,7          1588101 pipe

xsane   6729 root    5u  unix 0x00000100374e7c80          1588104 socket

xsane   6729 root    6r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root    7r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root    8r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root    9r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   10r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   11r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   12r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   13r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   14r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   15r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   16r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   17r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   18r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   19r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   20r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   21r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   22r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   23r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   24r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   25r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   26r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   27r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   28r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   29r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   30r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   31r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   32r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   33r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   34r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   35r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   36r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   37r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   38r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   39r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   40r   DIR               0,14       0     2840 /dev

xsane   6729 root   41r   DIR               0,14       0  1341896 /dev/usb

xsane   6729 root   42u   REG               0,13     103  1341857 /proc/bus/usb/002/012

```

The only place the scanner appears is:

```
 ls -l /proc/bus/usb/002

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     43 Mar  7 20:45 001

-rw-rw-r--  1 root scanner  59 Mar  7 20:45 002

-rw-rw-r--  1 root scanner 103 Mar  7 20:20 012
```

As far as I can tell it has the correct permissions.

dmesg shows: 

```
 dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel Mouse   ] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0111

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 272 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 272 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 255 ret -75

usb 2-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x84 len 272 ret -75

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0111

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 4

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 5

usb 2-2: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 2-2: can't read configurations, error -71

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 6

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 6 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0111

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 6

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 7

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 7 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0111

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 7

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 8

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 9

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 9 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0111

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 9

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 10

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 11

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 12

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 12 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0111

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 2-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'xsane' sets config #1
```

So after all that information, does anyone have any idea how I can get the scanner to be useable by the users?  I've read all the conflicting how-tos.  I've even tried the old method of modifying the udev file with scanner info.  All to no avail.

Please help.   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Added lsusb output

----------

## Ateo

I'm assuming you've installed hotplug. Check what group the scanner is created with in /etc/hotplug/usb/libscanner. If it's scanner, make sure the users whom you want to give access to the scanner are part of that group.

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

Thanks for the response.  Doing a quick check of those files, and what group the user is in.  They all appear to be correct.

```
 GNU nano 1.3.4      File: /etc/hotplug/usb/brother_scanner

#!/bin/bash

if [ "${ACTION}" = "add" ] && [ -f "${DEVICE}" ]

then

        chown root "${DEVICE}"

        chgrp scanner "${DEVICE}"

        chmod 660 "${DEVICE}"

fi

```

```
 GNU nano 1.3.4      File: /etc/hotplug/usb/libusbscanner

#!/bin/sh

# This file is part of sane-backends.

#

# This script changes the permissions and ownership of a USB device under

# /proc/bus/usb to grant access to this device to users in the scanner group.

#

# Ownership is set to root:scanner, permissions are set to 0660.

#

# Arguments :

# -----------

# ACTION=[add|remove]

# DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/BBB/DDD

# TYPE=usb

if [ -z "${DEVICE}" ] ; then

        IF=$(echo ${DEVPATH} | sed 's:\(bus/usb/devices/\)\(.*\)-\(.*\):\2:')

        if [ -r /sys/${DEVPATH}/devnum ]; then

             DEV=$(cat /sys/${DEVPATH}/devnum)

        else

             DEV=1 # you'll have to adjust this manually for kernel < 2.6.6

        fi

        DEVICE=$(printf '/proc/bus/usb/%.03d/%.03d' ${IF} ${DEV})

fi

if [ "$ACTION" = "add" -a "$TYPE" = "usb" ]; then

  chown root:scanner "$DEVICE"

  chmod 0660 "$DEVICE"

fi

# That's an insecure but simple alternative

# Everyone has access to the scanner

# if [ "$ACTION" = "add" -a "$TYPE" = "usb" ]; then

#  chmod 0666 "$DEVICE"

# fi

```

I really hate permission problems like this.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

Turns out I needed to chmod +X /proc/bus -R ---> /proc/bus/usb/002/012

Stupid Stupid me.

----------

